# Re-Bought Glock 42 - Miscellaneous rambling....



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I cannot believe I did this. I have probably 30 guns in the safe, none currently are Glocks. Most are Walthers, H&Ks and FNs. However, I have owned two Glocks in the past 8 years or so: A Glock 42 and a Glock 30. They were both serviceable, just not exceptional enough for me to keep; both were sold after about 500 rounds.

The Glock 42 was purchased as a EDC, and served as such for about a year. However, I moved onto smaller pistols: first the CW380, then, and currently used, a Ruger LCP II. The former I ended up selling for various reasons, the later I will probably sell as it's nice and small for carry, but NO FUN to shoot at all. Having an EDC pistol is good, but having one that's not fun to shoot in practice is not a good idea. I remember the G42 was always fun to shoot and I practiced a lot with it. It was my only carry pistol at the time I owned it. However, 75% of the time I carry something a bit larger, usually a compact 9mm.

Dang. Glocks are so ugly though. Maybe homely but attractive for their "personality" is a better description.  Anyway, I again have a Glock 42 that I expect will replace the tiny Ruger, which I used on days when my regular EDC, a H&K VP9 sk just felt too large and heavy. My biggest issue with the Glock is its 6+1 capacity. I don't plan to modify the magazines or purchase after market ones. But I can live with only 7 rounds considering the good points of the pistol. I understand the compromises I make with ANY pistol I choose to carry, and I'm okay with my decisions. IOW, please don't tell me I'm better off with a 5 inch 45 acp; I know that. 

This G42 is my first "sell then buy again" pistol I've ever had. All others in the past were sold for one reason or the other without regret. However, this little Glock just kept calling to me.........


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't own any Glocks.
I know they are dependable and I tried to like them, but they just never felt right in my hand.
As for Glocks being ugly, all plastic fantastics are not exactly attractive.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Uhm, from reading your post I’m not sure what to say but congratulations? I hope you enjoy it.

While gun shopping at my LGS I once heard a conversation that went like this; one fella said he wanted a reliable gun so the owner suggested a Glock. Another fella looking on said yea but they are so ugly. Another fella said more suicides are committed with Glocks than any other gun. I replied if I owned a gun that ugly I would shoot my self too. First there was total silence, then all had a good laugh. The fella bought the Glock. When I would visit the indoor range at the shop I would occasionally see the Glock guy and ask how his Glock was shooting and he always said it was shooting great but was still ugly as sin And we would Both chuckle a bit ... LOL


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

wirenut said:


> I don't own any Glocks.
> I know they are dependable and I tried to like them, but they just never felt right in my hand.
> As for Glocks being ugly, all plastic fantastics are not exactly attractive.


Well, I have got to agree. When I was looking for a larger 380 to replace my Ruger, I started off wanting one of the all metal mini-1911s, like the Springfield 911, Sig P238 and Kimber Micro. But those are SA, and I prefer to stick with something simple like DOA or striker. But yeah, I agree, the poly guns will never look as good as the metal ones.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Minorcan said:


> Uhm, from reading your post I'm not sure what to say but congratulations? I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> While gun shopping at my LGS I once heard a conversation that went like this; one fella said he wanted a reliable gun so the owner suggested a Glock. Another fella looking on said yea but they are so ugly. Another fella said more suicides are committed with Glocks than any other gun. I replied if I owned a gun that ugly I would shoot my self too. First there was total silence, then all had a good laugh. The fella bought the Glock. When I would visit the indoor range at the shop I would occasionally see the Glock guy and ask how his Glock was shooting and he always said it was shooting great but was still ugly as sin And we would Both chuckle a bit ... LOL


HA - great post!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

papersniper said:


> Well, I have got to agree. When I was looking for a larger 380 to replace my Ruger, I started off wanting one of the all metal mini-1911s, like the Springfield 911, Sig P238 and Kimber Micro. But those are SA, and I prefer to stick with something simple like DOA or striker. But yeah, I agree, the poly guns will never look as good as the metal ones.


I'm pretty old, so I still go old school and have a S&W model 36.
I know it's only five shot, but it has been flawless since I bought it in the 70's.
I have evolved somewhat I have a couple year old Springfield MOD-2 compact for the questionable neighborhoods.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

wirenut said:


> I'm pretty old, so I still go old school and have a S&W model 36.
> I know it's only five shot, but it has been flawless since I bought it in the 70's.
> I have evolved somewhat I have a couple year old Springfield MOD-2 compact for the questionable neighborhoods.


I'm old school too, my EDC is a Model 60. I do sometimes carry a Kimber Micro 9 in a Desantis Ankle Glove holster as back up.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I never thought of a Glock or any gun as ugly or good looking,dont care what it looks like,it feels ok in my hand,shoots where I point it and is dependable.I carried a 19 for over 30 yrs and recently got a 43X.When I carry them,nobody sees them and I never show them off,so I dont care if anyone thinks they are ugly.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

An ugly stick hurts as much as a pretty one when used properly. 
I have double ugly, G19 and G26. I don't know if a bad guy would recognize a Glock muzzle and I don't care. They both work every time and neither need to get special attention to continue to do so.

GW


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't debate the utility of Glocks, I just personally don't view them as works of art, like some of the older pistols I have seen. In my eyes there is no debate that many of the metal pistols of years past, such as the PPK, 1911, Colt SA Army, Sig 226, Colt Python, etc, are very nice to behold. But yes, their ultimate purpose has nothing to do with looks. 

I'm not Glock bashing, I think they make a tool as effective as anyone, but many will agree their looks are not one of their strong points. I must not dislike Glocks too much; let's face it, I bought another one!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

They may be ugly but they do grow on you. The bottom one is not really a Glock it's a Shadow Systems MR 918.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow, those photos do prove your point!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

papersniper said:


> Wow, those photos do prove your point!


And to think that at one time I swore I'd never own a Glock or any other polymer framed pistol for that matter. I really like the Shadow Systems MR 918 in the looks department. It also has better ergonomics and a slightly lower bore axis. It takes the Glock pistol to the next level. I just wish they made a compact .45 version of the G30 and while they're at it versions of the G26 and G27's as well.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The Glocks I have tested are all very good shooters and reliable as any out there. Funny how the looks are always a issue with some. Nothing wrong with trying new designs and getting something different for the range. Nice photo desertman!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> The Glocks I have tested are all very good shooters and reliable as any out there. Funny how the looks are always a issue with some. Nothing wrong with trying new designs and getting something different for the range. Nice photo desertman!


Thank you!

Oh there's plenty of guns that I bought based on looks but none from a manufacturer that's had a spotty reputation.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm the OP. I've shot my G42 now several times. Like Hickok45 is prone to say "It's a good little shooter". I am pleased with its accuracy, low recoil, and size. I was really pleased with its trigger. I do not recall my first G42 I sold years ago having such a "good" trigger. By good I mean reasonably light, not creepy, and with decent reset. It's not a PPQ trigger, but certainly more than adequate for a close-range carry pistol.

I like it so much after my second trip to the range that I've ordered a G43x.

I did order a pair of Fixxer grip "pinky" extenders and a Hogue grip. With my hand the G42 feels very narrow (duh...it is on purpose!). I can afford to add a bit of width to the grip, so the grip will be "installed" today. I understand this is not a task for the faint of heart and weak of body.....I hope my 73 yr old fingers are up to the chore. <g>


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm the OP again. I installed the Hogue grip. Found it pretty easy, but here's what I did.* Step 4* was not listed in the other internet "how to" sights I researched. That's the secret IMO:

1. Boiled the Hogue grip in a saucepan for 5 minutes.
2. Poured the boiling water and Hogue grip directly into an insulated coffee cup for the journey from the kitchen to my workshop on the second floor.
3. Put on a pair of nitrile gloves (to give me better traction and some insulation for the hot grip)
*4. Used a pair of channel lock pliers to vigorously stretch the grip at the magazine end.*
5. Sprayed the G42's grip and the Hogue grip with glass cleaner
6. Placed the the Hogue grip on the G42 at the rear of the magazine cavity, then stretched the front of the grip over the front of the magazine cavity. This required much less strength than I anticipated.
7. Used a micro-fiber towel to work the Hogue grip up toward the slide using a twisting motion. Anit-clamatic; much easier than any of the videos I've seen on YouTube.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I actually nicknamed my old police trade in 17 "the ugly stick". It works. I bought it for under $300, had very little finish, a loose front sight, and possibly the original recoil spring. I took it to the Glock factory in Smyrna. They went through the whole pistol and replaced everything but the frame, barrel, slide and locking block. I refinished the slide, upgraded to night sights. Later, chopped the grip to take 19 mags, and stippled it.

Nothing fancy. Everything on it is about utility. It has been my practical match pistol, my ammo test platform, my test platform for such things as stippling and refinishing, my ATV and hiking trail companion and general beater. As you can see, it's gotten enough attention to be getting ready for another slide finish update.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Glocks are ugly? Yes, but they are made to do an ugly job.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Donel said:


> Glocks are ugly? Yes, but they are made to do an ugly job.


Ah, you have seen me shoot, eh? I agree, my accuracy sometimes can be considered "ugly".


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I do not own any Glocks, Own about a dozen pistols and revolvers. I am not a Glock Fan nor a Glock hater. But I do not see them as "UGLY". Glock could do a little to improve the looks. A gun that I will be interested in is the PSA P9 Dagger.
My favorite gun is the Beretta Nano, called ugly by some. So what? Now with over 15,000 rds, I think it is a thing of Beauty.

When I was a Kid, I worked my butt off to buy a VW Beatle. I loved that little car. Went every where and so cheap to drive and so dependable. And their own Advertising would use the word 'UGLY'.

*Maybe Ugly is a good thing!*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never viewed the Glock as an ugly pistol. I only own one now, a G48 with night sights, but it sure is reliable and easy to carry/shoot...and it points very natural for me, better than any other pistol I own.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Hope you continue to like your G48. I recently went back and forth trying to decide between the G43x and G48. I liked both of those very much. Finally got the G43x. I this is only my fourth Glock in about 15 years; I earlier had a G30s and a G42. I sold both after about a year, but then bought a second G42 a month ago. That model fits my <perceived> needs now, and it's a keeper. I like it so much I wanted to get another Glock, something that would fit in my EDC line up. The G43x fits a gap (maybe just perceived!) between the G42 and what has been my carry, an H&K VP9 sk. But I suppose I am a collector now as much as a shooter....but I do try to go to the range at least 3-4 times a month.

I am going to fire my new G43x for the first time today. I will also fire my G42 that I have shot before, but I installed Ameriglo night sights yesterday and want to try those out.


----------

